# Mirage Realms, we need testers.



## Egon

I ran this by Ian before posting to make sure it was forum legal and he's fine with it.

I just thought I'd let you all know, we're (My friends Dugor and Fox) going to be having a test soon to find any bugs in our our game, Mirage Realms, starting now. Our game is a classic style 2D orpg. Think mmorpg, but only around 100 people, max. We have parties, guilds, PVP, shops, basic quests, emotions, spells... dungeon puzzles.

This is what to expect graphic-wise if you think you want to help find bugs:







You might recognize some graphics from rpgmaker2k3, and you're right, we are using some graphics from there, but only until I can finish our own tile set. I'm also working on making items, spells and sprites for players and npcs. Dugor is our head programmer and Fox is the guy who started it all, but handed control down to Dugor and me.

Anyhow, if you feel like helping or are interested, you can reach the main site here.

You don't have to do anything if you don't want to. I'm just putting this out there for people if they want to help some new game developers. Input is always welcome and I'm willing to answer all questions.  Thank you Ian for letting me post this and everyone who helps!

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sever is*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Forum Download*: http://www.miragewiki.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1007
*Straight Download*: http://www.mediafire.com/?ic7py7h92pw65g6

------------------------------------------

*NOTE*
***This program only works on Windows based operating systems.

***If you have a x64 OS, keep getting Run-Time Errors (RTE) or .dll and .oxs errors,
Download one of these:
Silverdale Library
ELI Library

Step 1: Right click the library, set the compatibility to Windows XP System Pack 3 (or any thing above Windows Server 2000 if you don't see XP in the list.)
Step 2: Click on Run as Administrator and then click ok.
Step 3: Install the files.

***"Run-time error '339': Component 'msinet.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid"

Step 1: Go [Here] and download the msinet.ocx file.
Step 2: Place the msinet.ocx in the client folder with the mirage.exe and updater.exe.
Step 3: Right click CMD and run it as Administrator.
Step 4: Type in 'regsvr32 msinet.ocx' (with out the '') and hit enter. A message should pop up that msinet.ocx has been successfully registered. Click okay and try to run the game again.

***Automation error
Step 1: Sometimes sound and music can cause problems. If you get this error go into the 'core files' folder, open up Configuration.ini and set both Sound and Music equal to 0.
Step 2: Save and then try to login.

Most, if not all things should be fixed then. If you encounter any more bugs, please report in this topic or by PM of what you were doing at the time of error and what kind of error it was.


----------



## Twist86

General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]

Table 'phpbb_users' is read only [1036]

An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.

Please notify the board administrator or webmaster: fox@pwnz.co.uk


when I try to download it....might wanna fix that up 


Hooray my first bug report


----------



## Egon

Ahh, the forums are down and I think Fox is already a sleep. It should be back up early sometime tomorrow morning.

A bit more information on the game and what we have panned:
Once we fix all the bugs found in this coming test, we plan on adding --
AOE (Area of Effect) spells
Element types to weapons, npcs and spells. Things such as Light, Dark, Earth, Fire, Ice, etc.
A better quest system and a more advanced party and guild system. Right now they are fairly basic.

That should bring us to the next test once those are added.


----------



## Twist86

I finally figured out what this game reminds me off.

Mystic Quest on SNES with the gameplay of Soul Blazer.

Stevee looks like the main character and the worm is mirror to the worm monsters there.

How big is the game anyways?


----------



## massahwahl

I love games like this! Tried to download but got an error page


----------



## gla3dr

I'd love to help! I'll download it as soon as page is fixed.


----------



## laznz1

Im so in as soon as it allows me to download


----------



## Egon

Over all, it can be more then 3MBs zipped (20MBs unzipped). In popularity, there is a close group of maybe 12 or so that stick by and check the website and submit ideas.

Again' I'm sorry that it decided to crash as soon as I posted, now even the main page news is down. However, when it all comes back up, a new client will be posted once Fox is done making his GUI changes, so no need to download anything right now.

I also forget to add puzzles to the list of things in the game.
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2840/pixelartexamplesyh0.png
In that picture you can see some buttons that you have to stand on. They open a bridge up to let someone across so that they can push the buttons on the other side to let you over as well.


----------



## Twist86

Egon said:


> Again' I'm sorry that it decided to crash as soon as I posted



We don't blame you...we blame the lazy server owner who sleeps...who allows this kind of crap?


----------



## Egon

Ok! The site is fixed and the forums are up again. You can snoop around the community some or even join it.


----------



## Twist86

Kinda kills the point of posting here when you can't download it even with forums up 

Takes you here
http://www.mirage-realms.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=245

And its closed. Judging by its last edit its been closed since 08. Only thing you can download is the old version of the game vs the new beta.


----------



## Egon

Once Monday comes around that topic will change again and you'll be able to download the new client.


----------



## N3crosis

So on Monday we will be able to play the game? It looks pretty good. Is this the first game that you have made?


----------



## Egon

Yes, on Monday you'll be able to play. As for the first* game that I've ever made, no, this isn't my first, but it is the most advanced game I have ever made/taken part of.

*This is my first game:


----------



## N3crosis

Egon said:


> Yes, on Monday you'll be able to play. As for the first* game that I've ever made, no, this isn't my first, but it is the most advanced game I have ever made/taken part of.
> 
> *This is my first game:



Looks... Mildly entertaining . I wish I had some programming skills. I registered on your forum, and I was wondering, when Fox asks the community to make tiles and weapons and such, do you know what programs they use?


----------



## Egon

It was fun, the higher the score, the faster the dot moved. 

MS Paint is what we use. Some use Photoshop, but they don't resize well so I have to remove all the little jagged pixels around the edges.

We try to use this format for graphics.
- Start with 16x16 pixels.
- Once you have your item, sprite or tile finished to your liking, select it
- Push [Crtl] and [+] (Number pad plus) That will increase it's size by 100% bringing it to 32x32 pixels. No jagged edges, clean and usable.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Looks neat, I'll download it after it's up Monday. Also, I too was looking at creating images for the game. What kind of things are you guys looking for as far as the environment tiles go? I think it would be fun to create things like trees and bridges and stuff.


----------



## Egon

We can always use more trees and random brush.  I think we only have four types of houses right now. Umm, some things for a jail would be nice as well as bridges.

Once I'm done remaking the current tiles, I'm thinking of working on season tiles. So once winter or summer comes around we can have the game change with the year.

I'm glad you all are so interested and I really hope you enjoy testing the game. If you don't want to register on the forum to download on Monday, I'll post a mirror download from FileFront.


----------



## N3crosis

Egon said:


> We can always use more trees and random brush.  I think we only have four types of houses right now. Umm, some things for a jail would be nice as well as bridges.
> 
> Once I'm done remaking the current tiles, I'm thinking of working on season tiles. So once winter or summer comes around we can have the game change with the year.
> 
> I'm glad you all are so interested and I really hope you enjoy testing the game. If you don't want to register on the forum to download on Monday, I'll post a mirror download from FileFront.



Damn that sounds like a pretty good idea (The season one). I tell my friends about this too. I'll attempt to work on tiles, although I'm not much of an artist .


----------



## Egon

Ok, there might be a delay unless I can find a remote host. Fox left for two days without turning the server on.


----------



## Twist86

Well upload it to rapidshare. If you want a perma link my RS account is valid till 2050.

Just send me a PM or post the link....least mirrors will be more reliable when the forum is down or Fox is AWOL.


----------



## Egon

I just got a hold of Fox, he said he'll get one of his housemates to turn the server on in a while. So not all is lost!

I'll upload to rapidshare and filefront once I mange to get the client from Dugor.


----------



## Egon

Gah. There is a bug with the client saving and the server transferring maps. It's going to be tomorrow when people can play. I'm sorry for the delay guys... And the double post.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Well I'd say we are all pretty good testers! Haven't even played the game and we already found bugs.


----------



## N3crosis

Redbull{wings} said:


> Well I'd say we are all pretty good testers! Haven't even played the game and we already found bugs.



Heh, you called it! Now wait and see for when we play the game  it'll be perfect in no time.


----------



## Egon

I know! But I am bummed that everyone has to wait a little longer.


----------



## N3crosis

Egon said:


> I know! But I am bummed that everyone has to wait a little longer.



It's a good thing for me lol, I had to study for like 4 hours today for a big exam tomorrow and I wouldn't have done any if the game was live .


----------



## Egon

Sever is *UP*.

Downloads are on the first page.


----------



## massahwahl

I downloaded it but im getting a runtime error when i try to start it even after doing the vista fix and downloading the libraries

says:

Run-time error '339':

Component 'MSINET.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid


----------



## Egon

Download: http://www.ocxdump.com/download-ocx-files_new.php/ocxfiles/M/MSINET.OCX/6.01.9782/download.html

Open 'Run' and type 





> REGSVR32 '.OCX PATH HERE' ex. "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\DAO\DAO360.DLL"



If I remember right, that should work.


----------



## massahwahl

Ok, thanks Egon, ill try it as soon as I get home later tonight. I'm excited to check it out the game looks great!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Same problem as Ninja, only my file is called Richtx.ocx

Edit: after using your fix, only for the file listed above, I then got the same error with the file mswinsck.ocx and msinet.ocx The same fix worked for both and I was then able to start the game.


----------



## Egon

Glad to hear it works. VB6 is slightly old and Vista doesn't like to support it. If you all login and are faced with a black map with boxes at the top, there is another client on the forum to fix that.


----------



## Jozeorules

I will look at this tomorrow


----------



## massahwahl

Hey its working Egon! Made my character 'Allordacia' playin right now and so far so good. Im not getting any music though, should i be?


----------



## Egon

Woo, glad to hear it! And we don't have music, actually. Thought we do have options to use it though, haha.


----------



## massahwahl

Sweet! Im enjoying it so far although i ran into a weird bug at the first bridge puzzle under the spell shop.


----------



## Egon

Weird bug?


----------



## massahwahl

I couldn't figure out if it was supposed to happen or not, but when hit the switch and got across the bridge, if I stayed on the other side it would immediatly send me back to the other side unless I went to the next board. After that I could come back fine but when I tried to cross again it did the same thing.

Is that part of the puzzle?


----------



## Egon

Ah, you are trying to get across by yourself and were just barely making it. If it closes and you're on it, it'll move you back.


----------



## massahwahl

That must have been what was happening.

Ill keep playing tonight and see how far I can get. I'm a level 3 warrior thus far. Just trying to save up some gold for new armor, just got the broad sword!

Kudos on the game again its a lot of fun so far! I think my only complaint is that when training skill points it doesn't tell you how many you have used until afterwards.


----------



## Egon

Yeah. That training window is going to change as soon as Fox gets in gear and finishes the GUI. I'm glad you're liking it.


----------



## massahwahl

I tried to join the forum on the site but I signed for an account and never got my confirmation email so I can't login.


----------



## Egon

We don't use confirmation emails. You should be able to login.

Edit: New download


----------



## Jozeorules

I can't get in, when I select a character and hit enter realm, it sends game data.. then the box pops up for 1/4th of a second and then goes away. Happens on my Vista and XP computer.

I'm anxious to try it


----------



## Egon

I'm not really sure what it could be if it happens both on your Vista and XP computer. Dugor should be coding something tomorrow that'll tell you what errored so we can help fix it. Really weird.


----------



## massahwahl

Just wanted to give this game a big shout out because its a lot of fun! If you have not checked it out yet you should get on it!


----------



## Egon

Ok, all of those who were having problems with the client just closing on them. the newest client should at least give you an error now. The new download is on the first post. And thanks for the shout out.


----------



## Jozeorules

The game works now, But only on my XP computer.


----------



## N3crosis

It says I am missing a .rar file? Which download do I do lol?

EDIT: Nvm Winrar saved me .


----------



## N3crosis

ukulele_ninja said:


> I downloaded it but im getting a runtime error when i try to start it even after doing the vista fix and downloading the libraries
> 
> says:
> 
> Run-time error '339':
> 
> Component 'MSINET.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid





Egon said:


> Download: http://www.ocxdump.com/download-ocx-files_new.php/ocxfiles/M/MSINET.OCX/6.01.9782/download.html
> 
> Open 'Run' and type
> 
> If I remember right, that should work.



I got that same error. I downloaded the thing, typed that into run and then 
it said:

LoadLibrary("C:/Program") failed - The specific module could not be found.


----------



## Egon

Did you type it with the quote?
We've a new client download tonight on the forums. Hopefully this'll help.


----------



## N3crosis

Egon said:


> Did you type it with the quote?
> We've a new client download tonight on the forums. Hopefully this'll help.



No, I removed the quote. Is the download up right now? I'm really bored and don't want to study.

EDIT: I went to download the Library Files to see if that helped, but when the directory said it was going to C://Windows/system32 I kinda closed it. I don't want to screw up my computer lol...


----------



## DirtyD86

I would like to download and test this game, but the forum registration is enough to throw me and a lot of other people off... you should post a direct link to the file so people dont have to be bothered with registration


----------



## gla3dr

Are you kidding? Just sign up for the forum. It's 100% worth it.


----------



## Egon

DirtyD86 said:


> I would like to download and test this game, but the forum registration is enough to throw me and a lot of other people off... you should post a direct link to the file so people dont have to be bothered with registration



I know what you mean, DD. That's why I was giving out the mirrors. Just haven't had time to upload the newest yet. Keep in mind, while I can provide help on here, you'll have the best support on our forum with the other devs. And Flar0n, that's ok if you don't feel safe installing it, some people don't what to chance it and I can completely understand. The closest I can some to an official release of library files from Mirsosoft is this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...61-7A9C-43E7-9117-F673077FFB3C&displaylang=en But it's 5 years old now.

Edit: Mirrors updated.


----------



## N3crosis

Egon said:


> I know what you mean, DD. That's why I was giving out the mirrors. Just haven't had time to upload the newest yet. Keep in mind, while I can provide help on here, you'll have the best support on our forum with the other devs. And Flar0n, that's ok if you don't feel safe installing it, some people don't what to chance it and I can completely understand. The closest I can some to an official release of library files from Mirsosoft is this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...61-7A9C-43E7-9117-F673077FFB3C&displaylang=en But it's 5 years old now.
> 
> Edit: Mirrors updated.



I'll try it once more with the mirrors, if not I will attempt to download that thing.

EDIT: Is there a .zip file instead of .rar? I think that might work...


----------



## Egon

I repacked it as a .zip for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=abad27c69b949571312dbd5f2bdc5062e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## N3crosis

Egon said:


> I repacked it as a .zip for you.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=abad27c69b949571312dbd5f2bdc5062e04e75f6e8ebb871



Grr it didn't work. I might just download those library files... what do they do?


----------



## Egon

It registers the needed .ocxs and .dlls that you need that you currently don't have registered. Nothing bad will come of running the Library Files.

Edit: And to let you and everyone else know, Dugor and I are trying to whip this login bug, once and for all right now.


----------



## N3crosis

Egon said:


> It registers the needed .ocxs and .dlls that you need that you currently don't have registered. Nothing bad will come of running the Library Files.
> 
> Edit: And to let you and everyone else know, Dugor and I are trying to whip this login bug, once and for all right now.



Even if I save it to system 32?


----------



## massahwahl

Flar0n said:


> Even if I save it to system 32?



Dude you'll be fine. I installed them Tuesday night and have been happily playing since then... well until i get hit by the login bug this afternoon lol


----------



## Egon

Yes, System 32 is where most, if most all of your .dlls and .ocxs are stored. Other ones you see in program files are there just to make sure you had them, even if you didn't in your system 32 folder to prevent errors. Since our game is only in the alpha/beta phase right now we don't have an autoregister or autoupdater. I know that it is a 99.99999~% chance that nothing will go wrong. And even if it did, you would just have to re-register that one .dll or .ocx that was skipped or something.

But now Those mirrors are outdated again so give me 5 minutes.

Edit: Updated.


----------



## N3crosis

Egon said:


> Yes, System 32 is where most, if most all of your .dlls and .ocxs are stored. Other ones you see in program files are there just to make sure you had them, even if you didn't in your system 32 folder to prevent errors. Since our game is only in the alpha/beta phase right now we don't have an autoregister or autoupdater. I know that it is a 99.99999~% chance that nothing will go wrong. And even if it did, you would just have to re-register that one .dll or .ocx that was skipped or something.
> 
> But now Those mirrors are outdated again so give me 5 minutes.
> 
> Edit: Updated.



Alright I'll probably give it a shot later tonight, or tomorrow. Thanks a lot, I can't wait to play .


----------



## massahwahl

Anybody else check this out yet?


----------



## gla3dr

I'm already hooked on it  It's a great game.


----------



## DirtyD86

looks a little buggy right now and i cant risk my system getting messed up, once its more stable though let me know cause id love to try it. i miss the pixel RPG gaming days


----------



## massahwahl

DirtyD86 said:


> looks a little buggy right now and i cant risk my system getting messed up, once its more stable though let me know cause id love to try it. i miss the pixel RPG gaming days



How is it going to mess up your system


----------



## Jozeorules

I don't think there is any chance of it messing up your system.


----------



## Egon

Just to let everyone know, some big big big changes are about to happen. The news feed on the front page shows some of it.


----------



## ch1nkdafait

looks like something that could amuse me for a few hours =)
i'll download it as soon as i get the time!


----------



## Egon

Haha, well done everyone. The network card is now fried and we have to buy a new one.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Boo.


----------



## gla3dr

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Egon

You guys are going to have sooo much to do once the new server comes online.


----------



## Egon

Alright, server is back online with version 3.0.5.

Changes made:
/emotes - Will list all available emoticons.
ShowRSSFeed option in config.ini.
Scrolling Maps
Graphic File Compression
Packet Compression on specific packets

I won't be able to upload because I'm stuck on my 56k modem for a while, but if someone would be nice enough to upload to mediafire or some other place I'm sure others would be thankful. You can get to the newest client by the first post.


----------



## Egon

3.0.7 should be coming tomorrow! Here are a few thing that we've added... But there is a ton more.


> * All new calculations.
> * New sprites.
> * New emoticons.
> * Fix on creating accounts and characters.
> * No longer have to login again after creating a character.
> * Damage ranges on npc attack.
> * Able to set npcs spawn direction.
> * Npcs become tagged on a successful hit. This means that even if someone kill steals, the owner of the npc will get the exp. Once you attack the Npc, you have 10 seconds to attack again or the npc becomes untagged.
> * Direct Damage spells can now be up to 5000 instead of 255.
> * Max Level of 100
> * 12 Trade Slots instead of 8.
> * Added in Threat system. Classes have a base threat modifier. The amount of damage they do translate into threat. The more threat you have on a npc, the more likely it will attack you.
> * Hotbar has been implemented.
> * You no longer have to have the Abilities window open to cast spells.
> * When you attack a npc, you automatically target it.
> * Optimizations server side.


----------



## Egon

One of our beta testers made a small video of Mirage Realms in action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83gq56vDbQ

I'm also updating/updated the first post.


----------



## massahwahl

Cant wait to get some free time to check it out! Works been brutal the past couple weeks so i have not been on for a while


----------



## cade

hey egon!!!! im just wondering when mirage realms is gonna be back up agian becuase i REEEEEEEEALLY wanna download it!!!! i was also wondering who did most of the programming on this or whatever and what engine you used to make it (and when i said prormming i meant like who did most of the editing of the source code) and do you know of a way i could contact Fox? i know he's not on the team now or whatever but i have a few questions for him, thanks!!!!!!:good:


----------



## lovely?

yeah i can't download it.... ill check tomorrow, because it looks really good!


----------



## Aastii

lovely? said:


> yeah i can't download it.... ill check tomorrow, because it looks really good!



look at when it was posted, either beta will be up or all of the spots they needed will be filled


----------



## lovely?

Aastii said:


> look at when it was posted, either beta will be up or all of the spots they needed will be filled



mmm oh well.


----------



## Egon

Okay, I know it's been a* long* time since there has been an update.. But everything is working now! The server is up and I updated the first post and the download link if you want to see how it turned out. We have still yet to turn it into a fully fleshed out game but it is slowly getting there.


----------



## AusLinda

reminds me of the gameboy colour rpgs good times :X


----------



## Egon

You should see the graphics I'm working on now for a different game.


----------



## Egon

There is a new client out that has a GUI. Also there is friendly npc speech added, a news box and more content. :good:

I would love it if you or anyone you know could test and suggest content to add.


----------



## massahwahl

this game is a lot of fun! ill download it to my laptop in the next few days and jump back in it!


----------



## linkin

I'll have to try this sometime. I used to play runescape a lot, kinda rminds of that, except it's all free 

And i have homework/assignments that take priority


----------



## Egon

There was a bug with the friendly npc chat that happened when someone attacked a friendly npc it would spam it's chat to everyone playing. If you downloaded the client please download it again. Thank you!


----------



## Aastii

Egon said:


> There was a bug with the friendly npc chat that happened when someone attacked a friendly npc it would spam it's chat to everyone playing. If you downloaded the client please download it again. Thank you!



Will download the new client when I get home and try it out :good:. Haven't been on for a few days


----------



## JlCollins005

Guys should really join up, it would be fun to have a few others on play with us. I am really enjoying the game


----------



## Egon

I have just added some major things to the games... Things such class advances, advanced quests, the stat Agility that affects how fast you attack, warping items AND more content.

However, you'll have to wait a bit longer before you can check it out.


----------



## JlCollins005

cool looking forward to it eg


----------



## Aastii

Egon said:


> I have just added some major things to the games... Things such class advances, advanced quests, the stat Agility that affects how fast you attack, warping items AND more content.
> 
> However, you'll have to wait a bit longer before you can check it out.



nice, can't wait to see and use it


----------



## Egon

The server is up and running again!


----------



## ScottALot

Aw man, I just found this thread! I'll get on tomorrow if I can remember...

You said you were going to add shadow, light, ice, fire, etc... is one element stronger or weaker to another element in a sort of circle like Pokemon was? If so, I AM IN!!


----------



## Mez

im going to download ^_^


----------



## Egon

That is indeed how it will work.


----------



## Aastii

oooh redownloading now


----------



## Twist86

Good deal....before I couldn't get your game to run but a few things come to mind.


Any chance later to allow a "full-screen" option (even if its just stretching it) and the ability to change your keys? I have a macro keyboard so I solved this issue but traditional layouts always better then wacky ones like ctrl to attack and enter to loot. Its not a natural flow for a person. Where as WASD for movement would allow easy attack + right click on mouse = loot and left = talk prevents someone from ever moving their hands for the most part during normal play.

Simplicity is the key to everything in life 


*edit*
Screw it set a Xpadder profile and just using my controller


----------



## Egon

:good: I haven't seen someone play with a controller yet. A full screen option would be very difficult and make things a bit.. awkward.

I plan to add the option to change the keys though.


----------



## Egon

Twist86, this is what the music should sound like once I managed to convert it all.
http://www.last.fm/music/Max+Frear/_/Rolan's+Song


----------



## Twist86

Thanks indeed. BTW check the forums...getting errors since the realms were down.


----------



## Egon

Ah, some how the server came out of maintenance mode. You're getting the error because of what I'm working on. At least I'm pretty sure that is why.


----------



## Twist86

I see well good deal and good luck then. Tried a few times and figured you updated the client as you had mentioned it possibly happening today.


----------



## Egon

The client update *should* happen tomorrow if all goes well. It would have been today but I decided to start a cool secret feature that needed a bit more work.


----------



## Egon

Double post! The client has now been updated in the first post. Please redownload.


----------



## Egon

Great news! We're working on auto-updating signatures for players! This is mine




If you want your own you can get it [Here]

In other news, there is going to be another client update in the coming week.


----------



## Egon

Okay, a new client version is up. Go forth my children and test 3.3.0 out.


----------



## Egon

And the new adapter is all hooked up! The signal is stronger then ever. There should be no more down times (except when having to restart the server and maintaining it).

/5th post in a row


----------



## Twist86

Good deal then....I might have some more time soon to play but been swamped with family stuff on my free time


----------



## JareeB

how do i download the game?


----------



## Mez

JareeB said:


> how do i download the game?



download winrar so you can extract the .exe


----------



## Egon

The download link should be in the first post. Unless the client was outdated and deleted, but I don't think it was. And yes, you do need WinRAR to extract the files to play.


----------



## JareeB

Egon said:


> The download link should be in the first post. Unless the client was outdated and deleted, but I don't think it was. And yes, you do need WinRAR to extract the files to play.



i have that but that link didnt work it gave me an error


----------



## Egon

What kind of error?


----------



## Egon

There is a new client out! The first post has been updated.


----------



## JareeB

Egon said:


> What kind of error?



this is the error i get


----------



## Egon

Try downloading and running one of the library packs in the first post. If it doesn't fix the .ocx error I'll actually go into more detail for you.
-----
Edit: The library packs don't fix this.

Go here: http://www.ocxdump.com/download-ocx-files_new.php/ocxfiles/M/MSINET.OCX/6.01.9782/download.html

Click download and  place msinet.ocx in the client folder with the mirage.exe and updater.exe. Or Place it in your System32 folder.

Right click CMD and run it as Admin. Type in 'regsvr32 msinet.ocx' (with out the ') and hit enter. A message should pop up that msinet.ocx has been successfully registered. Click okay and try to run the game again.


----------



## JareeB

Egon said:


> Try downloading and running one of the library packs in the first post. If it doesn't fix the .ocx error I'll actually go into more detail for you.
> -----
> Edit: The library packs don't fix this.
> 
> Go here: http://www.ocxdump.com/cgi-bin/testwrap/downloadcounts.cgi?rt=count&path=ocxfiles/M/MSINET.OCX
> 
> Click download and  place msinet.ocx in the client folder with the mirage.exe and updater.exe. Or Place it in your System32 folder.
> 
> Right click CMD and run it as Admin. Type in 'regsvr32 msinet.ocx' (with out the ') and hit enter. A message should pop up that msinet.ocx has been successfully registered. Click okay and try to run the game again.



okay heres what i did to fix it i download the following files
MSINET.OCX
MSWINSCK.OCX
RICHTX32.OCX
and it seems like its working great thanks for the help


----------



## Egon

MSWINSCK.OCX and RICHTX32.OCX are fixed by either of the Library Packs. But you can manually register them like that too. Well done!


----------



## JareeB

Egon said:


> MSWINSCK.OCX and RICHTX32.OCX are fixed by either of the Library Packs. But you can manually register them like that too. Well done!



i just put them in the game folder and in system32


----------



## Egon

We are now starting a Halloween Event that'll last from today until the 8th. Come kill some Pumpkin monsters, collect their seeds and trade them in for awesome stuff.


----------



## Egon

Alright guys, in another one of Fox's(Liam) great idea moments he has decided to get rid of the Miragewiki page which is where all the forum/information stuff was. Until Dugor(Jacob) sets up a forum on his armory page there isn't an official Mirage Realms forum.

The game will still be up and working like normal though!


----------

